# Alfred : passer au PowerPack ?



## Steevo55 (15 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer il y a peu Alfred, et j'ai été plutôt bluffé.
J'hésite à passer sur la version PowerPack, concrètement qu'apporte-t-elle de plus ?
Quelles utilisations faîtes vous de Alfred histoire que chacun partage ses idées.


----------



## otgl (15 Décembre 2012)

Les avantages du PowerPack sont décrits ici (en anglais):

http://www.alfredapp.com/powerpack/

Mes deux favoris sont "File System Navigation" et "Colour Theming". "Colour Theming" ça veut dire que tu peux choisir les couleurs de l'interface. "File System Navigation" ça veut dire qu'en sélectionnant un fichier ou un dossier dans les résultats, et en appuyant sur la touche Flèche droite, tu peux faire certaines opérations, comme "Révéler dans Finder", "Copier vers...", "Envoyer par e-mail", etc. Pour plus d'info sur "File System Navigation":

http://support.alfredapp.com/kb:list-of-actions


----------



## ToucheDeClavier (10 Janvier 2013)

Tu as : 

Le mini lecteur iTunes (Pas forcément indispensable depuis iTunes 11)

Le système de navigation décrit par Steevo 55

L'historique du presse-papier

Les documents récents

...


Toutes ces fonctionnalités sont intéressantes, aucune d'entre elles n'est réellement indispensable 
Utilise encore Alfred quelques temps, et si tu manques de quelque chose, passe au PowerPack !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2013)

Toujours pas compris la nécessite d'Alfred pas rapport à Spotlight


----------

